# Home Remedies for Rabbits



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2005)

*Fire ants:* 50/50 boric acid and water in a spray bottle. Spray at the bottom of the cage and around the ends. Mixture won't harm the rabbits, but will kill the ants.

*Cleaning white fur:* 50/50 white vinegar and water in spray bottle. Spray on area to be cleaned, rub in corn starch - wait for consistency to form like a paste, let dry, then brush off.Also, just white vinegar works well too, but it may have to be applieda few times.

If you have any home remedies, please share them.

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Jul 15, 2005)

This thread is a wonderful idea Carolyn!


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2005)

cool moist teabags for slight eye infections, and for openingstubborn kits eyes , 

In lue of straw matswhen some cannot befound , regular strawor bedding hay as a cushionfor sore hocks , along witha well rubbed inointment called heal away . all naturaland can be purchasedat Blue Seal . I will get back to youwith more my brain just wentdead lol .
edit:

also moist coffeegrounds work well forAnts also they dont likecrossing over the grounds becauseof an acid that issecreated from thewet grounds.


----------



## dajeti2 (Jul 15, 2005)

Weak decaffinated unsweetened tea when added to drinking water helps cut down on the ammonia in the urine.

Tina


----------



## HoppinHerdofHares (Jul 15, 2005)

I use green (lipton) tea 50/50 water to help with runny stools, it does wonders. I also give oatmeal (I use quick oats) to help with that.



Qadoshyah


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks, this is very helpful, i will write it down and add it too my 1st aid stuff!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2005)

*Mites:* It's said that Listerine helps rabbits with mites if one doesn't want to use Ivermectin. You'd have to spray it each day on the rabbit and around the cage area until they're gone. 

Rosemary, in addition to may other good uses, is said to be used as a preventative measure in fighting off mites. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jul 15, 2005)

Great great topic Carolyn. Always very clever :jumpforjoy:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 15, 2005)

Have you ever seen Rex or Mini Rex that lose fur on their foot pads? It's pretty common in those breeds. We use White Iodine on the Mini Rex who lose fur on their feet. (Available at the pharmacy for about US$4.00.)Do it before the feet develop abscesses. It smells bad, but the bunnies don't lick it. Put it on once a day with a cotton swab. The feet clear up in about 7-10 days and thefur starts coming back... I also give them Sheetrock to siton (don't put it in the corner where they usually pee...).They may chew it, and they LOVE pulling the paper off the top, but my vet felt that the limestone in the board was very good for their feet(and not harmful if they do chew it). Change the board if it gets soiled.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks Emmy-Webby. :wink:

* * * * *

*Poisoning:* "Activatedcharcoal is used orally to prevent the absorption of various toxins(e.g. insecticides, aspirin overdose) from the stomach and intestines.It must be given soon after the ingestion of the toxin/poison. It isnot an antidote and other supportive care and medications may be neededfor the treatment of the poisoning."

http://www.brentwoodpetclinic.com/veterinarymedications.html

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/refshelf/substances_view/1,1525,832,00.html


----------



## holland (Jul 15, 2005)

Something I noticed at a friends house the other day was they had sandwich bags half-full of white vinegar, and they poked a hole about the size of a pencil in one side. They had several hanging around as they are breeders and all the bunnies are in a barn,the flies seem to be very attracted to this and it seems to work very well for them.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 15, 2005)

*BlueGiants wrote:*


> Have you ever seen Rex or Mini Rex that lose fur on their foot pads? It's pretty common in those breeds. We use White Iodine on the Mini Rex who lose fur on their feet. (Available at the pharmacy for about US$4.00.)Do it before the feet develop abscesses. It smells bad, but the bunnies don't lick it. Put it on once a day with a cotton swab. The feet clear up in about 7-10 days and the fur starts coming back... I also give them Sheetrock to sit on (don't put it in the corner where they usually pee...).They may chew it, and they LOVE pulling the paper off the top, but my vet felt that the limestone in the board was very good for their feet(and not harmful if they do chew it). Change the board if it gets soiled.


Thanks, my rabbits are rexes and although they don't loose fur on their feet i will remember this for if it ever happens.


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

FLIES - Take a large ziplock plastic bag and fill about 1/2 to 2/3 full. Hang outside any open doors or windows. The flies will not enter your house. I also hung one near the dog kennel and it has worked like a charm sof ar.

It is thought that the reflection from the bag fools the flies into thinking that there is a hornet or wasp nest near by so they avoid the area.


----------



##  (Jul 15, 2005)

Jenni doyou put in just clear water? how interesting I have got to try that , hmm a baggie a day keeps the flies away lolI like it


----------



## Jenniblu (Jul 15, 2005)

I've used just clear water and it has kept the flies away from my GSD. Poor dog looked like one of those starving kids you see on TV with the flies on them. 

I'm going tohang some from the rafters of the front porch next.


----------



## Kricket (Jul 15, 2005)

To remove ticks, mix a drop of Dawn dish soap with warm water. Using a medicine dropper, drop one or two drops of the soapy water on the tick. Wait a few seconds (you might even be able to see the tick back out of the skin) then pluck out. Drop the tick in a fireproof dish, and burn.Use one drop of Bactine on the spot. And be sure to disinfect your tweezers.


----------



## Kricket (Jul 15, 2005)

From healthypetcorner.com

*"Ideas are like rabbits. You get a couple and
learn how to handle them and pretty soon, you have a dozen." John Steinbeck*






[size="+1"]*Basil*[/size][size="+1"]
Leaves can be rubbed on insect bites to reduce itching and inflammation. Leaves can also be taken as a warming and uplifting tonic for nervous exhaustion or any cold condition. The juice with an equal quantity of honey can be used for ringworm and itching skin. An infusion (tea) of Basil combined with Wood Betony can be given immediately after birthing to prevent a retained placenta orafter birth. *Cautions- do not use essential oils externally orinternally.* Harvest before flowering. ~ Cheryl

[/size]

[size="+1"]"*Comfrey
*Highly recommended for rabbits. It is a digestive aid, helps with wool block and is used for many other things. It is an old remedy which should under no circumstances be discounted. In extreme doses, comfrey can cause diarrehea. This is its effects working too hard and if left unnoticed, the rabbit may dehydrate. When used with common sense, Comfrey is one of the best herbs we can give the bunnies!"Rebecca[/size]

*[size="+1"]Dandelion
[/size]*[size="+1"]"Dandelion is an excellent food given fresh in unlimited quantities. Fermenting or wilted plants can cause bloat.Dandelions are one of the most nutritious food plants for rabbits.Being rich in protien and poor in fiber. The digestibility percentageis high at an estimated 70%. Well known for it's curative powers. The bitter milky sap stimulates the working of all glands, including the milk glands of lactating does. The plant has both laxative and astringent qualities and regulates constipation and diarrhea.

[/size][size="+1"]Dandelion is good for many things in people and can beused for rabbits with these problems also: preventing osteoporosis (for the old bunny), bladder infections, lactating, liver problems,swelling, tonsilitis, warts, and pneumonia.

[/size][size="+1"]I feed alot of Dandelion every day, especially to my babies and they just love it, but you have to be careful because that is all that they will want and won't eat their pellets. So I limit itto a few small handfuls a day." Cheryl

[/size]*[size="+1"]Dandelion Made My Bunnies Glow With Health!
[/size]*[size="+1"]"I have been giving my rabbits Dandelion leaves every morning for the last two weeks. Two (2) leaves to my Dwarfs and four (4) leaves to my Mini Rex and 6 to 8 leaves to my Flemish. After two weeks they all seem to glow! They are eating well, increased drinking, their fur is looking great and recovering from moult in fine fashion - not lingering in moulting for weeks and missing the shows. I now have a little "dandie" garden, because I can't believe the extreme changes with my concentrated efforts of daily dandelion leaves."Deanna[/size]

*[size="+1"]Lavender[/size]*
[size="+1"]Common Lavender - or - Narrow leaved Lavender - or - Lavender Spike (Lavendula augustfolia)[/size] 

[size="+1"]"Lavender is not to be used lightly or frivously in breeding stock. It has a direct effect upon the uterus in helping to expel the contents, dead or alive, as well as being a diuretic. A late birthing doe will benefit from a little Lavender in order to naturally speed the process and it saves using drugs. The flowers are actually a mildt ranquilizer, acting upon the heart in easing blood pressure rather than acting upon the brain as an anti-stimulant. In other words, good for a stressed out rabbit.[/size] [size="+1"]LavenderCotton[/size][size="+1"] (Abrotonum foemina, Chamaecyparissus) is a specific medicine for internal worms, and also assists the kidneys in cleansing and breaking up of stones. It also helps reduce swellings if applied outwardly, and is generally good taken internally for the liver, chest and uterus." Judy[/size] 


[size="+1"]Lavender is analgesic or pain-relieving, anticonvulsive,anitdepressant, anitmicrobial, antirheumatic, antiseptic,anitspasmodic, antitoxic, gas-relieving, bile-stimulating, deodorant,diuretic, insect-repelling, relaxing, circulation-stimulating, tonicand worm-repelling. Effective against burns &amp; scalds,neutralizes the venom of insect bites &amp; stings.

[/size][size="+1"]*LavenderOil* - Inhaled or ingested, it treats respiratory conditions. Orally, it relieves nausea, prevents flatulence, alleviates cramping, improves digestion &amp; clears urinary tract infections.Applied to the skin &amp; coat, it helps repel insects &amp;treats abscesses, fungal infections, ringworm, lice, scabies, sores,sunburn, dermatitis, earache, wounds &amp; inflammation. Reducesanxiety &amp; lifts the spirits.[/size] 


[align=left][size="+1"]"I haven't tryed straight Lavendar Oil by mouth or used it that way on my rabbits. I have used it in apple cider vinegar or water. I have made Lavendar tea from the flowers to give my rabbits by mouth and I've sprinkled some of the flowers on top of their food.One of my books says to add 3 to 5 drops of the oil on a sugar cube and take twice a day orally. So you may want to duilte it with carrier oil,water, or apple cider vinegar." Patty

[/size]*[size="+1"]Marjoram, Sweet[/size]* [size="+1"](Majorana, Sampiucus, Amaracus)[/size] [/align]
[size="+1"]A diuretic, opens obstructions of the liver and spleen, isgood for colic pains and for disorders of the head (whatever they are)and settles the nerves. ~ Judy[/size]

*[size="+1"]Marjoram, Wild[/size]*[size="+1"] (Origanum Vulgare)[/size] 
[size="+1"]For "colds"- although rabbits do not actually contract the head cold as we know it. Useful for coughs, pleurisy and obstruction of the lungs and uterus (take care here) and is also calming. This one,crushed and applied direct, will help control swellings and eruptions and bruises. Apparently the distilled oil of this will ease toothache.~ Judy[/size]

*[size="+1"]Mint[/size]* 
[size="+1"]Used for colds, eye inflammation, liver stimulant, and used to relax the muscles of the digestive tract and stimulate bile flow so are useful for indigestion, flatulence and colic and similar conditions.Reduces milk flow. Cautions are to avoid prolonged use, it can irritate the mucous membranes. Do not give any form of mint to young babies. Tobe harvested just before flowering. ~ Cheryl

[/size]*[size="+1"]Plantain[/size]*[size="+1"] (Plantago spp.)
Character: Slightly sweet, salty, and bitter; cool, mainly drying

Leaves: Relaxing expectorant, to nify mucous membranes, reduce phlegm, antispasmodic, topically healing[/size] 
[size="+1"]"The leaves soothe urinary tract infections and irritations.Good for gastric inflammations. Juice pressed from fresh leaves is given orally for inflamed mucous membranes in cystitis, diarrhea and lung infections. Use the juice for inflamations, sores, and wounds.[/size] [size="+1"]Plantain does not cause digestive problems. The plant regulates the function of the intestines and is generally good for the mucous membranes. Useful in the diet of weanlings and can be harvested year around." Cheryl[/size]

*[size="+1"]Rosemary[/size]* 


[size="+1"]Ideal for exhaustion, weakness, and depression. The arial parts (stems, leaves) invigorate the circulation, stimulate the digestion, and are good for cold conditions. Harvest fresh year-round.~ Cheryl[/size]

*[size="+1"]Sage[/size]* 
[size="+1"]Reduces lactation when weaning, digestive stimulant and auterine stimulant. This herb should be used with caution and should be avoided during pregnancy. Sage contains Thujone, which can trigger fits in epileptics. ~ Cheryl

[/size]*[size="+1"]Thyme[/size]* 
[size="+1"]The arial parts (stems, leaves) are ideal for deep-seated chest infections marked by thick yellow phlegm. They are also a use fuldigestive remedy, warming for stomache, chills and associated diarrhea(irritable bowel). Expels worms. Cautions are to avoid therapeutic doses of thyme and thyme oil in any form because the herb is a uterine stimulant. Thyme oil can irritate the mucous membranes, so dilute well.Harvest before and during flowering in summer; discard the woody stems.~ Cheryl[/size]


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2005)

Kricket wrote:


> To remove ticks, mix a drop of Dawn dish soap with warm water.?Using a medicine dropper, drop one or two drops of the soapy water on the tick.? Wait a few seconds (you might even be able to see the tick back out of the skin) then pluck out.? Drop the tick in a fire proof dish, and burn.? Use one drop of Bactine on the spot.? And be sure to disinfect your tweezers.?




Hi Kricket, :wave:

I love Dawn dish washing soap. I also understand that it's good at removing stains on their coats. 

Do you have to pluck it by getting it's head first or will the tick just succumb and fall out after the soapy mixture is dropped on it?

-Carolyn


----------



## Kricket (Jul 15, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Kricket wrote:
> 
> 
> > To remove ticks, mix a drop of Dawn dishsoap with warm water.?Using a medicine dropper, drop one or two drops of the soapy water onthe tick.? Wait a few seconds (you might even be able to see the tickback out of the skin) then pluck out.? Drop the tick in a fireproofdish, and burn.? Use one drop of Bactine on the spot.? And be sure todisinfect your tweezers.?
> ...




Hello,My Dear

Well, I have only had to remove four ticks. All of them havebacked out of the skin and I haven't had topull them out oftheir skin. When I tweeze them off, I do grab those nastylittle creatures by the head and they fall out. SOooooo disgusting!

I will have to try Dawn for stains. Gave the buns half astrawberry each today. My poor brother was SO concerned whenhe saw the red stains on Star's paw. He called me at work andsaid she was bleeding...he was kind of frantic, then I suggested it wasstrawberry stain. He sounded embarrassed. 

Hugs! Krick


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanks for the follow-up, Kricket! :highfive:

I'll definitely put this thread in my binder. 

You can also use white vinegar for 'tough stains'. You may have to apply it a time or two, but it's very effective. 

* * * * *

*Ear mites*: A drop of mineral oil in each ear has worked for me. 

Although messy, as the rabbit tries to dig it out and gets rather oily, it does kill take care of any pests inside. 

The oil clogs up the pores in the mite and it suffocates. 

* * * * * 

Protecting your wooden furniture[/i]: Sprinkle on your dusting towelsome Tabasco sauce, and then spray over it your furniture polish anddust away. 

The idea is that the rabbit tries to sink its teeth into yourfurniture, gets a taste of the hot sauce and doesn't want to go anyfurther. 

This has proven great results for me. That said, Tucker - my Polish -_loves_ hot and spicy. He licked the Tabasco Sauce up like it wasa lollipop. :disgust: I had to get "Dave's Insanity" at therecommendation of the wildlife biologist. I can only get it online asit does come with a warning. 

The hot sauce doesn't do anything to your wooden furniture or its finish. 

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jul 16, 2005)

WOW wecan get Daves Insanity sauce here atthe local market , noshortageof it either , 

Warning!! anyone with heart problemsor Breathing problemsUSE caution!!! , do not applyto hands fingers mouth or noseIT will burn , I also shouldmention IF you should get it onyour hannds please washimmediately with any grease / oil cuttingsoap , if it gets into mucus membranes itwill burn to blisters , it isvery painfull . 

One drop is more than enough in mostrecipies , My daughter had the hairbrained Idea to use 2 bottles to10 lbs of chicken wings ,needless to say even theheartiest couldnt eat thewings we ended up putting it inhte fireplace so as noanimal would get into it .


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 16, 2005)

i have a preference for the tabasco sauce aptly named "one ******* drop at a time"

awesome hot sauce ... burns you but still tastes good!


----------



## HoppinHerdofHares (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh yeah . . . I also use corn starch and white vinegar to remove stains, it works great!! 



Put the white vinegar on the stain, rub it around some, then put somecornstarch on it, comb it a bit and then rub it off, worse stains maytake a couple times.



Qadoshyah


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Kricket wrote: *


> *[size=+1]Dandelion
> [/size]*[size=+1]"Dandelion is an excellent food given fresh inunlimited quantities. Fermenting or wilted plants can cause bloat.Dandelions are one of the most nutritious food plants for rabbits.Being rich in protien and poor in fiber. The digestibility percentageis high at an estimated 70%. Well known for it's curative powers. Thebitter milky sap stimulates the working of all glands, including themilk glands of lactating does. The plant has both laxative andastringent qualities and regulates constipation and diarrhea.
> 
> [/size][size=+1]Dandelion is good for many things in people and can beused for rabbits with these problems also: preventing osteoporosis (forthe old bunny), bladder infections, lactating, liver problems,swelling, tonsilitis, warts, and pneumonia.
> ...


Wow i just thought it is a nice healthy treat for them ididn't realise it was that good, i'll have to get picking!! lol, thanks.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jul 16, 2005)

i just bought dandelion greens too


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 17, 2005)

Gypsy,

You're not kidding about using caution when you handle Dave's Insanity. :shock:

I had sprinkled it on a towel and then polished my furniture with out using gloves. When I got done, not thinking, and without washing my hands, I rubbed my face and pushed back my hair with both hands. 

Ouch!

I seriously felt like my face was on fire. Make that mistake once and you'll never do it again. I really felt like a layer of my skin was burning off. No matter how much water I put on my face, it wouldn't' put out the fire'. I just had to deal. Folks definitely don't want to witness that.

Buck could eat the hottest jalapeno and hot sauces. He sprinkled Dave's Insanity on his food like it was salt going on buttered corn on the cob. His picture is the wall at one restaurant that is notorious for a very hot and spicy dish. No one had ever been able to get throug heating it - especially at it's "extreme" level of spice except for Buck. Helen said the chef came out in total amazement as he watched Buck eat the food without even breaking into a sweat. 


-Carolyn


----------



##  (Jul 17, 2005)

************""Buck could eat the hottest jalapeno and hot sauces. He sprinkled Dave's Insanity on his food like it was salt going on buttered corn on the cob. His picture is the wall at one restaurant that is notorious for a very hot and spicy dish. Noone had ever been able to get through eating it - especially at it's"extreme" level of spice except for Buck. Helen said the chef came out in total amazement as he watched Buck eat the food without even breaking into a sweat. ""*************

I have a Brother in Law and a Son in Law like that hehehehe Till I grew some Super Chilies oneyear lol them little peppersare genetically close to theOrnamental Peppers that are dangerous to eat . 

I had both of them Whining like little girls afterthefirst bite lol . but gofigure Both of them JuST had to have a baggie of them to take home .:disgust:


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 17, 2005)

*laughs with gypsy* 

Lunatics! :disgust:

I'm 98% certain that the name of the place that Buck's picture is onthe wall is called, "Cluck You". Will have to check with 'The Missus'to find out what state it's in.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, i just found this in my rabbitlopaedia so i thought i'd add it to this thread.

'Homopeopathic herbs

Blackberry of bramble-general tonic and also helpful in pregnancy disorders. It is supposed to help in the prevention of miscarriages, as are rasberry leaves.

Chives-general tonic and appetiser.

Wormwood and Rue-fly repellents. Boil the leaves and then sprinkle them around problem areas.

Pennyroyal- this is good for lungs anddust complaints. There is a tale, which i do not necessarily beleive, that humans used it for abortions, so be careful.

Tansy-a cure all.

Mint- supposedly good for infertility problems.

Thyme-good for chest complaints.

Parsley-a tonic. Bruised and steeped in vinegar it relieves mastitis.

Rosemary- a gerneral tonic for the reproductive system.

Sage- increases milk flow.

Colts foot- chesty colds.

Common Willow- this contains some asprin.'


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote:*


> Hi, i just found this in my rabbitlopaedia so i thought i'dadd it to this thread.
> 
> 'Homopeopathic herbs
> 
> ...


Keep in mind also these are notonly good for Rabbits , most of thesewith the exception of Worm wood are safeto use by humans also . Tansy ina tea makes for wonderfullrelief of chest colds . samewith coltsfoot but be very carefull with thisherb it can be dangerous . 

PennyRoyal can also be toxic care must beexercized when using it , yes it cancause spontanious abortions . due tothe amount of Toxicity brewed . 

I am also surprisedStrawberries are not on this list ,Strawberries like rabsberriescan and have ben used for many centuriesfor stomach upset andfertility issues . its also a soothingtea for nerve problems , due toits calming effect , Menstral pains arerelieved with Strawberry and Rassberyteas . Mints used for stomachupsets and indigestion, againused for calming effect , Parsley tea ,again stomach upsets , and used from the stalk abreath freshner . 

I'll hush now because I could go on and on .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Warning: untested (but about to be)

Bentonite clay and vinegar mixed into a poultice to draw out the "bots".

I can't think how that could possibly be toxic.....

Rose


----------



## Ginbunny (Nov 16, 2005)

*[highlight= #ffff88]Ear mites*: A drop of mineral oil in each [highlight= #ffff88]*ear* has worked for me. 

Although messy, as the rabbit tries to dig it out and gets rather oily, it does kill take care of any pests inside. 

The oil clogs up the pores in the mite and it suffocates. 


I was just wondering if mineral oil needs to be warmed up or applied cold?

Can I use olive oil instead? Tonight my rabbit has begun digging at her left ear.

Any extra help is greatly appreciated! Thanks! 

Ginbunny


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

*Ginbunny wrote: *


> I was just wondering if mineral oil needs to be warmed up or applied cold?
> 
> Can I use olive oil instead? Tonight my rabbit has begun digging at her left ear.
> 
> ...




Hi Ginbunny,

Yes, you can use olive oil. It doesn't have to be warmed up. Room temperature works fine. 

I'd say treat both ears.



-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 16, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> WOW we canget Daves Insanity sauce here at thelocal market , no shortage of iteither ,
> 
> Warning!! anyone with heart problemsor Breathing problemsUSE caution!!! , do not apply to hands fingers mouth or noseIT will burn, I also should mention IF you should get it on your hannds please wash immediately with any grease / oil cuttingsoap, if it gets into mucus membranes itwill burn to blisters, it isvery painfull .
> 
> One drop is more than enough in mostrecipies, My daughter had the hair brained Idea to use 2 bottles to 10 lbs of chicken wings,needless to say even theheartiest couldnt eat thewings we ended up putting it in hte fireplace so as no animal would get into it .



Do you have to let everyone know of ALL the stupid things I do??Although I must admit that one was rather funny lol I almost killed my mother in laws hubby with them cause he didnt believe they were THAT hot, he said I made wussy wings well I showed him lol....

But to stay with the thread, im not sure how this would work on animals but if for some reason a cat, dog, horse or roaming bunny happens to get into poisen ivy and you get it from them wash the area 3x+ per day with dawn dish soap and it will kill the itch and make it go away. Also I have heard bleach will work but it stings like heck.


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mineral oil or olive oil also helps for humans with ear infections if it is slightly warmed. As it sooths the ear. I will so have to dig through my herbal remedies and do a littlecross-refrencing to see what I have that hasnt already been mentioned lol.


----------



## Brett (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the common willow tree is one of the best things that you can keep around for your rabbitry. Feed the whole branch - bark, leaves and all. It contains salacinacid which is what the native americans use for aspirin. It helps to sooth the tummies of bunnies with tummy aches and helps with weaning babies. I put a branch in my cages of young bunnies every day and it helps prevent enteritits. We not only planted a few regular willow trees on our property, we planted a huge wind block around the barn and property of hybred willow bushes.


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2005)

*Brett wrote: *


> I think the common willow tree is one of the best things that you can keep around for your rabbitry. Feed the whole branch - bark,leaves and all. It contains salacin acid which is what then ative americans use for aspirin. It helps to sooth the tummies of bunnies with tummy aches and helps with weaning babies. I put a branch in my cages of young bunnies every day and it helps prevent enteritits. We not only planted a few regular willow trees on our property, we planted a huge wind block around the barn and property of hybred willow bushes.




Keep in Mind NOT all Willow have teh same properties for teh salicin acid, Ornamentals will in fact have very little if any. Hybred means genetically altered.

Caution should also be used with any hybred tree,it can be potentially toxic, Alot of hybreds are spilced usingapple or pear trees but some Cherry has been used also. Know what your tree was Spliced with before giving it to your rabbit.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *laughs with gypsy*
> 
> Lunatics! :disgust:
> 
> ...




Gypsy, here's the websites for Cluck-U Chicken. Can'tremember exactly which one Buck went to, buthe's on the wallin one fo the places. 

http://www.cluckuchicken.com/locations.htm


----------



##  (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn ,was checking their site , that looksyummy, and Thermo Nucular !!!!!:scared:


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 16, 2005)

*shadow10978 wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > WOW we canget Daves Insanity sauce here at thelocal market, no shortage of iteither,
> ...


hehehe ... for a good laugh have your mom fwd. you story about my b/f's experience with Dave's Insanity ... (Gypsy if you dont have it anymore I still do)...you will laugh til your tummy hurts !


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 16, 2005)

FreddysMom and Gypsy,

I _do_ laugh when I think of what FreddysMom did to her boyfriend.

:rofl: :laugh: :rofl:

He went from this: :growl: :muscleman:

to 

this: :tears2: :bigtears:

in a matter of seconds, but bless his "macho" heart, he tried to hide it.

:rofl: :laugh: :rofl:

Buck Jones would sprinkle Dave's Insanity on food like we would sprinkle salt on a nice buttery, fresh piece of Corn on the Cob.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 4, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## brandy563 (Jul 21, 2006)

*:bump*

i went searching and found this topic so i bumped it for the people that would find it helpful and interesting 


*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *



> Hi, i just found this in my rabbitlopaedia so i thought i'd add it to this thread.
> 
> 'Homopeopathic herbs
> 
> ...


 
i'd like to use the pennyroyal one for cairo to help with dust and stuff but it doesn't really say how you should administer it, do i just give a little bit to her??? or do you prepare it a certain way???


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## bpotter2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Best remedy for very itchy skin? Vet checked for mites and fleas. Had a few fleas, darn cat! On Revolution but still terribly itchy.
Thanks!


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow...this thread should have stayed in the past....some of this is scary and clinically inappropriate. But to answer your question on itchy skin, it is a self resolving problem usually. But there are two things you can do. First, dry winter air will cause dry skin in rabbits the same as humans....and it's probably worse with the fleas. Revolution will take care of the fleas. If this is a house rabbit, check and increase the humidity in your house using a cool mist humdifier. This will also be beneficial to your family as well. I prefer cool mist over steam since the chances of bacteria growing is less with the cool water. You can also order a shampoo and conditioner online....and many vet clinics have it. It is called Epi-Soothe and comes in two parts....a shampoo and skin conditioner. Made especially for skin issues in veterinary issues. It is not expensive. It is very effective but gentle enough for that delicate rabbit skin....and smells great.

http://www.virbacvet.com/virbac_dermatology/product/epi_soothe_shampoo/

http://www.virbacvet.com/virbac_dermatology/product/epi_soothe_cream_rinse/



Randy


----------



## bpotter2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, Randy! Again! I will try your suggestions.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 24, 2010)

My vet gave us some Humilac to spray on Frida's itchy, dry areas that weren't from mites. It's made by Virbac as well.


----------



## bpotter2 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks TonyShuman! Will give it a try. By the way, I really appreciate your input in the past with my Twinkles and Bon Bon. Your advice was priceless. I feel bad I did not personally thank you. Twinkles, Bon Bonand I

*Thank You* for helping to save my bunnies!!!:hugsquish:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm glad I could be of help!


----------

